# HP Deskjet 6988 stopped  printing [solved]

## h2sammo

Used to work great with cups, have correct driver installed. I have updated through portage a lot of packages yesterday and now all the jobs I send are stuck waiting to the printer. Cups interface shows the printer as paused and it will not allow me to resume it.

i tried to access the printer through "hp-xxx" commands but i get this error:  *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/hp-info", line 163, in <module>
> 
>     from PyQt4.QtGui import QApplication
> ...

 

```

bobby@Gigabyte ~ $ hp

hp-align           hp-devicesettings  hp-info            hp-makeuri         hp-pqdiag          hp-query           hp-systray         hp-unload          hpijs

hp-check           hp-fab             hp-levels          hp-mkuri           hp-print           hp-scan            hp-testpage        hp-wificonfig      

hp-clean           hp-faxsetup        hp-linefeedcal     hp-pkservice       hp-printsettings   hp-sendfax         hp-timedate        hpcdtoppm          

hp-colorcal        hp-firmware        hp-makecopies      hp-plugin          hp-probe           hp-setup           hp-toolbox         hpftodit           

bobby@Gigabyte ~ $ hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.10.9)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies are installed  

to successfully compile HPLIP.                                                                                                                                                   

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball has the proper        

dependencies installed to successfully run.                                                                                                                                      

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).                       

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

 

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux Gigabyte 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 6 10:16:53 CDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux                                         

Distribution:                                                                                                                                                                    

gentoo 0.0                                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                 

Checking Python version...                                                                                                                                                       

OK, version 2.6.5 installed                                                                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                                                 

Checking PyQt 4.x version...                                                                                                                                                     

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                                               

  File "/usr/bin/hp-check", line 304, in <module>                                                                                                                                

    from PyQt4 import QtCore                                                                                                                                                     

RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v7.1                                                                                   

bobby@Gigabyte ~ $ hp-info                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.10.9)                                                                                                                               

Device Information Utility ver. 5.2                                                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                 

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP                                                                                                                     

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.                                                                                                                                 

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it                                                                                                                      

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                 

Using device: hp:/usb/Deskjet_6980_series?serial=MY85F2R05204YX

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/hp-info", line 163, in <module>

    from PyQt4.QtGui import QApplication

RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 but the PyQt4.QtGui module requires API v7.1
```

any ideas>?Last edited by h2sammo on Thu Oct 21, 2010 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Have you tried a revdep-rebuild?

----------

## h2sammo

yes, i went through the proper process, emerge --sync... emerge --update, etc... emerge --depclean... revdep-rebuild

----------

## h2sammo

if anyone is having the same problem i have fixed it by downgrading sip  such that it is calling on the same API version as pyqt4. (i commented it out from /etc/portage/package.keywords  and i dont remember why it was in there anyways).

now i am able to run hp-setup or other hp-xxx commands.  process prompted me to ad my user to the lpadmin group, which i did with 

```
usermod -a lpadmin username
```

problem solved

----------

